# Bindings too small or just right?



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

So I'm using Nitro Team TLS snowboard boots in size 7 with Burton 2006 Cartel bindings in size Small. I also have a new pair of Nike Zoom Force 1's I'm going to try this weekend.

I have a lot of trouble strapping in to my bindings. Usually it takes me a while just to get the ratchet to catch & click. The only way it works is if I slide it in and start cranking on the ratchet hoping it catches, which usually takes about 4-5 tries and really slows me down. When it does click, I can only click in 2-3 times MAX. Usually I just click it twice.

Are my bindings too small? I've heard its better to size down on bindings than size up. I remember in my old Burton Moto size7 with Freestyle bindings in Medium, I had to crank the crap out of it to get it tight.

PS- I lost the lever that locks the highback to the heel support, does that matter?


----------



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

can anyone chime in?


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Burton small bindings fit up t a size 8 or 8.5 boot. Did you try extending your strap lengths? If You haven't made that adjustment then it's probably all you need to do. Also make sure you are setting your boot heel all the back when strapping in.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

there should be options to extend the heel cup and both straps. you'll have to unscrew them though


----------



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give the adjustment on the straps a try. BTW, does it matter that the latch that locks the skyback to the heel hold is missing?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

yup, you'll need that latch


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's just the latch to make the highback stand straight up at all times I don't think that will matter, I mean no other bindings have that and they all work fine.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

freshy actually is right. i read your question wrong. 
you don't need that latch at all. i think burton is the only company that uses it. i actually wouldn't want my bindings to have it


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

chronos said:


> Thanks, I'll give the adjustment on the straps a try. BTW, does it matter that the latch that locks the skyback to the heel hold is missing?


the latch is only there if you want forward lean, without the latch you just cant have any extra forward lean on your bindings. i dont ride with my high back latches.


----------

